# Chicago / Midwest Meet / Greet / Listen / Hang out III November 3rd - 4th



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*
Back by Popular Demand (PM Messages over the last few months)

Here is Chicago / Midwest Meet and Greet III

Saturday or Sunday November 3rd or 4th or both. 
We have a facility that can house about 20-25 cars in doors if the weather becomes foul. big parking Lot if the weather is nice out! 

Location is 260 Gerzevske Ln, Carol Stream, Il 60188 40Min west of Down Town Chicago Off highway I355 and North Avenue

$5 buy in for pizza, ill supply Pop and cold drinks, adult beverages.

Let me know who is coming, I will keep a total going.

I would also encourage you to bring a lap top or a way to capture music as there will probably be alot of music shared at the meet too.

If you have any ideas to share please, im all ears and am looking forward to a good meet.

Joe *

Pic From Winter Meet


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm this is 6hours from me... Let me check my schedule...


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

It would be great to have you out!!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Either day I'll be there, and I have sounds this time.

Aron


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet! Looking forward to this!!

Im Gonna have to have some tunes by then... Gotta get movin on my system.. been rockin stock for the last few months! Problem is im a perfectionist and it takes me a long time to do my installs....


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I am probably in +1, it's on my calendar. If it matters, extra points for me go to Saturday, as Sunday is almost always taken by other things. Would definitely love to do a meet though. That location is right up the street from me. 

Hopefully I will actually have a front stage by then... Right now my pillars are all resin-ed up sitting in a garage 100+ miles from my apartment...


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> I am probably in +1, it's on my calendar. If it matters, extra points for me go to Saturday, as Sunday is almost always taken by other things. Would definitely love to do a meet though. That location is right up the street from me.
> 
> Hopefully I will actually have a front stage by then... Right now my pillars are all resin-ed up sitting in a garage 100+ miles from my apartment...


You are in the same boat as me... I have all my gear.. but have not started the install yet....


----------



## 83corolla (Nov 5, 2009)

I should come out to this. I always wanted to hear other people's stuff. My bitone is **** right now and the midbass in my doors is lacking. Maybe this will kick me in my ass to try and warranty the bitone and install my HAT's in my doors before the meetup.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No F-ing way... why didn't you let me know Chi-Town!!!!

I will be there, 100% I still need your help with the tune buddy! Im 90% there but i'm sure there could be more done to it.

Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

DAT said:


> Hmm this is 6hours from me... Let me check my schedule...


You should and you never called me!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Have you guys decided on the date?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

SUNDAY WORKS BEST FOR ME... AND IM HOSTING!!! So that should have some weight right!


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

I put it on my calendar. Pay in advance or at door?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Pizza money is at the door per say.... ( this is a pretty informal event)


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sweet I will bring a guest with me... cover at the door 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Pizza money is at the door per say.... ( this is a pretty informal event)


Joe let me know when u have a min. Give me a call if u get a free chance



Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

event is gaining traction.... I need to get my system installed!! ugg.


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Hey! Now were talking!

Any one able to bring an RTA? And/or a decent reference CD to play in everyone's car? 

If we can schedule around the Bears game, I'm in!

My wife will be out of town, so I will need to bring my kids, but I can also bring corn hole and a disc golf pole hole


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Kids are fine.. but the ware house if event is inside is not kid friendly.. fork lifts and heavy items that can fall on them.

Ill bring my rta if anyone needs to use it.

Joe

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

This is gonna be a great meet. Joe do you have power outside the building for power supplies?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audiovibe said:


> This is gonna be a great meet. Joe do you have power outside the building for power supplies?


He might, but he does have long extension cords 

I would advise you to bring one with you just in case


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes bring extension cords. When we were inside we had a strict no engine running rule. but outside, you can leave the car running as much as you like. I have power near our front/ side /and dock doors, so we can for sure work something out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Joe, i don't have a car charger


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Joe, i don't have a car charger


Time to get one!!! get the ones that you can build into your car so you just have to plug it in and not lug things around!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I hope chad has seen this and he will come out with his civic....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Bump for just around the corner!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Bump for just around the corner!!


You got that right I still need to finish my trunk!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Im still down but did anyone decide on a final date?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audiovibe said:


> Im still down but did anyone decide on a final date?


YES its on the 4th, bring your game on 

See you there!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> You got that right I still need to finish my trunk!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



Finish your truck... I don't have anything in my car


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I am hoping to have a tune for the meet if I get some time and I am disappointed that I am starting to find a couple few vibrations that I will not have time to fix. I am hoping to have my iPad panel refinished for the meet as the summer wasn't very kind to the DiNoc I covered it with 

Joe bring the equipment lets do an install party!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

audiovibe said:


> I am hoping to have a tune for the meet if I get some time and I am disappointed that I am starting to find a couple few vibrations that I will not have time to fix. I am hoping to have my iPad panel refinished for the meet as the summer wasn't very kind to the DiNoc I covered it with
> 
> Joe bring the equipment lets do an install party!


install Party would be fruitless.... Way to much fiberglass and Welding for my install plans to make it worthwhile.. much less completable inside of a few hours... 

If I got my a pillars and amp rack done, then yes the rest would whip right together... IM going to put a good effort to get something together for this in 2 weeks.. We will see... 

Looking forward to this meet!!

Joe


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> install Party would be fruitless.... Way to much fiberglass and Welding for my install plans to make it worthwhile.. much less completable inside of a few hours...
> 
> If I got my a pillars and amp rack done, then yes the rest would whip right together... IM going to put a good effort to get something together for this in 2 weeks.. We will see...
> 
> ...


Since you wont have ur system ready I will bring my laptop so u could tune it for me 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I will rtA it for you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm 18hrs each way...might be worth it considering I am completely baffled as to how to set up my new ride. Possibly the most stereo un-friendly vehicle ever put on the road.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Hmm 18hrs each way...might be worth it considering I am completely baffled as to how to set up my new ride. Possibly the most stereo un-friendly vehicle ever put on the road.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


But you have room into your fire wall and wheel wells don't you ? and a trunk the size of Florida!


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> But you have room into your fire wall and wheel wells don't you ? and a trunk the size of Florida!


I'd image any modifications to the fire wall would void my service contract. Maybe there are some vents behind the kicks that I don't know about that I could use to my advantage. Small a-pillars with side defrost vents in the way, kicks with an e-brake and hood release in the way, no room under front seats, worst door speaker placement ever, no ski pass, not a favorable trunk layout for IB. I'm thinking glove box or a tricky IB manifold thru the stock sub location or 2x18" Avalanches sealed. Front stage is still a toss up...maybe ID x57's in the doors and tweets in the sail panels. And I thought the LS was bad.

/rant

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Possibly the most stereo un-friendly vehicle ever put on the road.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL.... Yea... Never even seen the inside.. but that has to be pretty tight....


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

chad said:


>


See that would actually work for me because for me to fit I'd have have to do a center drive conversion and that would open up a boatload of options HAHA

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

i don't know you guys but would like to try and make it- i live about 5 minutes from carol stream!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool!! Bring that Bronco.. I wana see it!!!!


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Cool!! Bring that Bronco.. I wana see it!!!!


sorry but that isn't a bronco, it's a vintage 1961 international scout, america's first SUV, and it ain't mine either unfortunately.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I learned to drive in one of those.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

bring it!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I can't wait!!!!! Also i have new toys in for front stage mids to have it installed and finished trunk by sunday!
Im in TX now and will be going home tonight. 

I really hope to have it done...... lots to do before finish project.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

chad said:


> I learned to drive in one of those.


Chad does that mean you going to show up? 

It would be cool too see you buddy.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*As This event is this weekend we gotta choose a start time. Looking at people arriving between 10:00 and 11:00 in the morning... So most of us can get home to our family by Sunday late afternoon... If anyone is coming that has never been here, the Building Says Accurate Office Supply on the front of it. and the big garage door on the North side of the building is where we will be hanging out. *


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am looking forward to it. Thank you.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank God for Garmin GPS 

I can't wait!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

If anyone has a extra battery charger that could bring it to the event would be great...

I don't have one, and pushing 3 amps without it would really suck!


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Is this still going to happen? If so, what day? Thanks!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Sunday... The 4the it's on!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Sunday... The 4the it's on!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the update. Unfortunately I will be traveling on Thursday and Friday and the wife says I gotta stay home this weekend. Will try and make the next one though. Have fun!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, Sunday morning is a no-go for me too sorry. Gotta go to _church_!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> Yeah, Sunday morning is a no-go for me too sorry. Gotta go to _church_!


Im in the same boat,, but church gets out at 9:30 for me....


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Can I get a quick Roll Call? This is who I have currently attending...

Audiovibe
Quickaudi
dogsbark
ultimatemj
Durwood
avanti1960
*


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm still planning on attending!

But if it rains I may not...I'll have my kids in tow and you mentioned the indoor not being a great fit for them~


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *Can I get a quick Roll Call? This is who I have currently attending...
> 
> Audiovibe
> Quickaudi
> ...


Im in

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

ultimatemj said:


> I'm still planning on attending!
> 
> But if it rains I may not...I'll have my kids in tow and you mentioned the indoor not being a great fit for them~



Its more kid friendly that I lead on.. My daughter runs around back there all the time.. I just don't want any liability issues... all the heavy stuff is on the other side of the ware house from where we set up...


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *Can I get a quick Roll Call? This is who I have currently attending...
> 
> Audiovibe
> Quickaudi
> ...


Can greenhorns attend this? I am a neophyte working on the spec for my first (ever) build (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...12-taurus-sho-non-sony-system-$2k-budget.html) and could really use some experienced hands suggestions and tips, plus seeing and hearing others systems could be very helpful at this stage of the game. You allow and won't make fun of an old fart greenhorn guy? Not so old you have to help me across street or anything like that....


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Guys... If we only have 2-3 here for the meet, lets make it a different weekend. So Roll call open through tomorrow, but seriously considering postponement until we can get a larger group together. Last meet we had 10 cars in attendance and 12 people... If January/February works better lets start throwing dates out there..*


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm still down for whenever.


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, whenever.


----------



## t4769mp (Oct 28, 2012)

What time will the event be on the 4th?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think he mentioned between 10-11 am....


Joe are we still up for this Sunday or is this canceled?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Guys.. it looks like it would be 4 people if we have it... And Im ok with that if you all are.. 

So Lets figure 11:00 arrival time and we can all hang out... if it really is just a few of us then we can all run and grab some lunch together and hang out or order Pizza in. 

Green horns and those alike will be all good!!! Keep posted here as im returning into town on Saturday late evening.... If something happens to me in transit, ill post here if something drastic happens..
*


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Since I'll have my kids, I like the idea of a smallish meet...in that I doubt they (my 6 and 10yr old) will be into hanging out for too long and there won't be any rush to fit in listening to lots of installs.


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *Guys.. it looks like it would be 4 people if we have it... And Im ok with that if you all are..
> 
> So Lets figure 11:00 arrival time and we can all hang out... if it really is just a few of us then we can all run and grab some lunch together and hang out or order Pizza in.
> 
> ...


Mr. Greenhorn aka old fart is in. I will try to bring my buddy, aka "installer", too to get him intrigued. Really looking forward to meeting a few experienced hands in this and hearing some good systems before I tackle this project--perfect timing--ready to finalize and order my gear. I mentioned my build design thread earlier in thread if anybody wants to see what I am working on.


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Ack!!! 

Wait! I thought the Bears had the late game.....but now I see it is at noon!

Um, uh oh....conflicted...


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

w0000t !!


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ultimatemj said:


> Ack!!!
> 
> Wait! I thought the Bears had the late game.....but now I see it is at noon!
> 
> Um, uh oh....conflicted...


Move it up a half hour earlier maybe and adjourn early to the bar for pizza and beer and Bears???


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*I have no problem making this a morning affair..... Everyone just let me know and Ill bump it back to 9:30 or 10:00 start time then we can all break for the Bears game at 12:00.. *

*Post up your preference... but do it like now!!!*


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *I have no problem making this a morning affair..... Everyone just let me know and Ill bump it back to 9:30 or 10:00 start time then we can all break for the Bears game at 12:00.. *
> 
> *Post up your preference... but do it like now!!!*


Just tell me when to be there. I could care less about missing the Bears or part of it, just was suggesting the earlier start time in respect to hard core Bears fans given the comment on early game time start. Not that I don't like the Bears, but chomping at the bit to see some of your guys rigs and will sacrifice a game for that opportunity.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

*Well, Ill be there by 10:00 am... come when you want to!! *


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChiTownSQ said:


> *Well, Ill be there by 10:00 am... come when you want to!! *


I'll be waiting at the door unless I get lost! Should I be bringing beers or anything like that since I'm the rookie?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Always!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Always!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I like this bunch already!!! Anybody who is coming, PM me your preferred flavor--brews are on me!


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I'll aim for a 10 start. How long do these things usually go? Is there any kind of "format"? Do you ever use a reference CD, or bring your own to play in other cars, or?

With "only" a half dozen or so of us, I like the idea of auditioning and then grabbing lunch somewhere we can see the first quarter!

I've now lived in Chicago longer than I've lived anywhere and my kids have not known anything but the Bears...so I've converted! Last year was my cross-over season from being a life long Steelers fan (I was born 45min from Pittsburgh but have no family there), I watched/followed both teams and like what the Bears are building. Martz was asking for PhD work from a bunch of high school kids...now Tice is asking Bachelors level work from college freshman and sophomores and it is showing promise. May need a full 2 years to come together, but I like it! Ok, I've full on gone off topic here...

So who's coming again? It would be interesting to know the "state" of each vehicle coming.

My car has been "steady state" for 6months and the sound is good enough that I've lost incent to go after what I know is a huge room for improvement. 

I look forward to feedback and reference~


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

omg, people still watch hand-egg? smh


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

The Fire are done for the year and the Bears have something going...come on man!


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

ultimatemj said:


> It would be interesting to know the "state" of each vehicle coming.


My truck is tolerable, my iPad dash is ugly, I have improper gain settings, and minimal tuning. I really wish the days were 48 hours long, but I am sure the wife would just find more for me to do.


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

audiovibe, opportunity for improvement aside, on a scale of 1 to 10 what is your happiness when listening on your daily commute?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I would say a 6. I a couple hours last weekend to play with it. I really need to pull the seats to set the gains but that will need to wait until next summer.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Joe are you going to offer pop and we all pitch in for pizza or something? also I will bring a case of beer as well 

Cya tomorrow, going to work on my trunk!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I did some trunk improvements today lol, but there is more that has to be done.... 

I will see you guys at 10 tomorrow... maybe 1030 ish... please bring extra battery charger if you guys have one.

Thanks


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> I did some trunk improvements today lol, but there is more that has to be done....
> 
> I will see you guys at 10 tomorrow... maybe 1030 ish... please bring extra battery charger if you guys have one.
> 
> Thanks


I will grab my battery charger for you--won't need it for my wimpy stock rig!

Beer is on ice.

Should be there about 10:15ish--will test beer in the parking lot if you are running late--my DIY buddy is tagging along so we will just hang if you are running late.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

IM leaving the house in 10 here....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ChiTownSQ said:


> IM leaving the house in 10 here....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


On my way!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Where are you? I was just at 260 Gerzevske Lane, Carol Stream (Accurate Office Supply?) and did not see anyone. Am I lost?


----------



## ultimatemj (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice meeting everyone today. It's nice to put faces to names as well!

I really enjoyed the variety...every car had different strengths and weaknesses!

Sorry I couldn't stay longer, but I stretched my kids as far as I could before they were going to become whiners (happened in the car until I got them food).

Thanks to all for the feedback and sharing. And thanks especially to Joe for hosting!

Bears up 51 to 20 over the Titans with 5min left in the game!


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the hospitality--really enjoyed the cars and even more the people--great group of guys. It was invaluable to hear some systems at this point in my journey--all the systems were great and exceeded my expectations. I'm definitely motivated after hearing what is possible. 

Looking forward to the next meet--can't show up with some POS build with this group! I'll let you know when I finalize my build spec--lots of good ideas gained today from everyone--thanks again!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, 

it was nice to see you all on Sunday, also it was great to see new faces..

Joe thanks for opening your doors to all of us once again, I decided to take few pictures,, not too many... next time we need some group pictures


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Also there were few more cars but left early lol next time we should make pictures right away and enjoy the sounds later 

By next meeting, I should have new mids installed....


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

pissed that i could not make it. family 'issues'. i will have my garage set up in a few weeks ... not as big as this one, but it will be a clean and heated space for 3 cars and stuff. cheers guys! i will make the next one!


----------

